# Rose Lagerverkauf



## Okulyth (14. Januar 2013)

Vom 25.Januar bis einschließlich 2.Februar ist wieder Rose Lagerverkauf.
Weiss jemand ob bereits am 24.Jan. der VIP Verkauf startet ???


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo Okulyth,

ja, am 24. Januar ist wieder VIP Lagerverkauf.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Finken (23. Januar 2013)

Hi,
ab wann startet Morgen der WSV verkauf, zu normalen Zeiten oder Später ? 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Okulyth (23. Januar 2013)

Hi-ich meine das die Pforten gegen 14 , 15 Uhr geöffnet werden.
Gruß


----------



## M.Finken (23. Januar 2013)

Im Sommer ging es klaube ich schon um 10 Uhr Los


----------



## lumpi0815 (24. Januar 2013)

war heute morgen da. muss schon sagen, seitdem ihr die halle nicht mehr "habt", wird das fast immer weniger. schnäppchen sind auch rar geworden. woran liegt´s?


----------



## piilu (24. Januar 2013)

Ist doch auch gerade anfang der Saison woher sollen denn die ganzen Restbestände kommen?


----------



## lumpi0815 (24. Januar 2013)

aus dem letzten jahr...
platz für 2013er ware.


----------



## Orontes (25. Januar 2013)

Hängt wohl immer davon ab, was der Einzelne als "Schnäppchen" bewertet, oder nicht? Ich war gestern dort auf der Suche nach guter Kleidung und konnte mich nun wirklich nicht beklagen. Zu den Komponenten kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich noch nicht lange "im Geschäft bin", aber tippe mal, die besten Angebote wurden bereits gestern weggeschnappt.


----------



## Deleted263252 (26. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit!

Schnäppchen konnte man auf jeden Fall machen. Das einzige, was mir "negativ" aufgefallen ist, ist das Missverhältnis zwischen Oberteilen und Hosen. Hosen waren m.E. reicht wenig zur Auswahl. Oberteile konnte man stundenlang anprobieren und einpacken...

Parts und sonstige Teile waren am Donnerstag in recht guter Auswahl vorhanden, sofern man bestimmte Teile benötigt...


----------



## Orontes (26. Januar 2013)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Hosen waren schon am Donnerstag nicht viele vorhanden, zumindest was die langen betrifft. Aber nun gut, wird eben das verkauft, was noch im Lager liegt und nicht der Jahreszeit entspricht. Wer im Sommer zum Lagerverkauf, wird vermutlich die langen Hosen finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted263252 (26. Januar 2013)

Eines muss man aber festhalten: nen Tag Urlaub (Donnerstag) ist gut investiert; OK, war mein erster Rose-Lagerverkauf... Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Witzig: Im Onlineshop sind seit Tagen einige Artikel / Größen auf "Ausverkauf" - im WSV fand man dann Größen und Artikel in Mengen vor *Zugreif*


----------



## LANDOs (26. Januar 2013)

Obwohl ich VIP Kunde bin, wurde ich wieder nicht informiert. Auf der Rose Homepage auch keine Information... Ich dachte, Rose hätte ein Interesse ihre Kundschaft zu pflegen?


----------



## Deleted263252 (27. Januar 2013)

*G* mal der Originaltext von der HP; der Hinweis auf den Vorabverkauf stand im gleichen Text:

[
*WSV â EIN GUTER START INS NEUE JAHR*

*Jede Menge SchnÃ¤ppchen warten auf Sie:* Eine riesige Auswahl an drastisch reduzierten Artikeln finden Sie von *Freitag, 25. Januar* bis einschlieÃlich *Samstag, 02. Februar* in unserem WSV.
 Auf Ã¼ber 2.000 mÂ² in einem groÃen Verkaufszelt und der angrenzenden Lagerhalle* an der Schersweide 11* in Bocholt haben wir tausende von Markenartikeln mit bis zu 70% Preisnachlass fÃ¼r Sie bereitgestellt.
 Neben einem groÃen Angebot an reduzierten FahrrÃ¤dern erwarten Sie  LaufrÃ¤der, Federgabeln, Ersatzteile sowie eine riesige Auswahl an  Bekleidung, Schuhen und Helmen. ]


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. November 2013)

Nabend,

war jemand dieses Wochenende beim Verkaufsoffenen Sonntag/ Lagerverkauf da? Wenn ja: Waren im Lager nur Bikes oder auch Teile im Verkauf?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (4. November 2013)

Hallo schulte69, 

beim Lagerverkauf dieses Wochenende hatten wir sowohl Fahrräder als auch -Zubehör und -Teile. Der nächste Lagerverkauf findet übrigens Ende Januar statt! 

Viele Grüße
Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2013)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo schulte69,
> 
> beim Lagerverkauf dieses Wochenende hatten wir sowohl Fahrräder als auch -Zubehör und -Teile. Der nächste Lagerverkauf findet übrigens Ende Januar statt!
> 
> ...



Grüß dich,

danke für die nette Info! Naja, so habe ich wenigstens trockene Momente aufm Radl erwischt und Geld gespart 

Das Weihnachtsgeldverprassen Event gibts dieses Jahr nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. November 2013)

Hallo Karsten,

leider kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen. Welches Event genau meinst du?

Viele Grüße,
Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. November 2013)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> leider kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen. Welches Event genau meinst du?
> 
> ...



 Ich meine damit, dass es Ende November, wenns Weihnachtsgeld gibt, dann hattet ihr die letzten zwei-drei  Jahre auch Sonderverkäufe. Und ich wollte wissen, ob das dieses Jahr auch wieder stattfindet.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (6. November 2013)

Hallo Karsten,

dieses Event wird es dieses Jahr nicht geben, aber dafür zahlreiche andere Überraschungen.  Solltest du dich für unseren Newsletter angemeldet haben, bleibst du immer auf dem neuesten Stand. 
Wenn nicht, kannst du dich unter http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/service/newsletter dafür anmelden.

Viele Grüße,
Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. November 2013)

Hi,

ja danke für die Info! Da bin ich angemeldet, dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Matthew7 (11. November 2013)

Findet der Lagerverkauf denn an der Hauptstelle in Bocholt statt??


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. November 2013)

Hallo Matthew7,

ja, der Lagerverkauf wird wieder in Bocholt stattfinden.

Viele Grüße
Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## LANDOs (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
wann wird dieses Jahr der Lagerverkauf stattfinden?

Warum findet man solche Informationen nicht mit großen Buchstaben auf Eurer Rose Homepage?

Gruß


----------



## -Malte- (16. Januar 2015)

Der nächste Lagerverkauf ist vom 27.02. - 07.03. diesen Jahres (für VIP Card Inhaber bereits am 26.02.) angesetzt.

Die Information findet man auch auf der Homepage, leider ist es allerdings ein bisschen versteckt unter "Über Rose" -> "Die Rose Stores" ->"Rose Biketown Bocholt" -> "Lagerverkauf" oder einfach hier


----------



## LANDOs (27. Februar 2015)

Der Lagerverkauf und die angebotenen Bikes sind ja wohl super. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum in der Stadt Bocholt soviele Ebikes von Gazelle rumfahren. 
So langsam muss sich Rose stark anstrengen oder bald werden die nur noch Klamotten anbieten.


----------



## -Malte- (5. März 2015)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Der Lagerverkauf und die angebotenen Bikes sind ja wohl super. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum in der Stadt Bocholt soviele Ebikes von Gazelle rumfahren.
> So langsam muss sich Rose stark anstrengen oder bald werden die nur noch Klamotten anbieten.



Hm, die Aussage kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Die angebotenen Vorjahresräder waren allesamt recht gut reduziert und gingen nach meinem Eindruck auch sehr gut weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRASHER13 (6. März 2015)

Gazelle?? bist du ein opfer...


----------

